# SHTF Guns - For those looking at different firearms than the typical prepper



## WinterBorn (Nov 13, 2013)

First off, yes I am starting another "when it hits the fan" thread.  I understand that some folks think this is a waste of time & money.  But it's my time & my money, so spare me the whining about it.

Second off, I'm mainly talking here about guns that are a little different than the average prepper (real or imagined) has in a Go To Bag or Bug Out Bag.


I've been looking at the Ruger Gunsite Scout Rifle as a better SHTF gun.  And there are several reasons for this.

The caliber is a big one.  I am not a fan of the .223/5.56mm for after things go bad.  In a hunting rifle the .223 is anemic at best.  No rational hunter of whitetail deer would consider it a good round for that job.  If it won't do for a 100 to 150 lb animal, why is it so great for a 200 lb human?  Yes, it is accurate and you can carry more ammo.  But the .308 is just as accurate and at longer ranges.  Also, in a post-SHTF situation, burning through more ammo is not smart.  Think ammo is scarce now?  Wait till after society folds up.

Reliability is another area the Ruger shines.  While some folks want a rifle that can pour lots of rounds down range, I think that attribute is over rated.   And no semi auto is as sturdy and reliable, while still maintaining excellent accuracy, as a bolt action.



So, does anyone else like any "nonstandard" sorta guns for when things go bad?


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 13, 2013)

When the Zombie Apocalypse starts, I have a big stick with a nail in it

Nobody better fuck with me


----------



## whitehall (Nov 16, 2013)

I don't know for sure but I have a feeling that the media's portrayal of "typical" preppers is more Hollywood hype and gimmicks than "reality". What paranoid prepper in his/her right mind would invite a video team with producers, directors and cameras to follow them as they prepare for the coming apocalypse allegedly caused by the degeneration of society by the people who are videotaping their preparation? Maybe it's staged and maybe they need the money that the video team might supply but the concept and the choice of weapons might have been determined by the producers of the series.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Nov 17, 2013)

I have 2 weapons. An M1 carbine which fires a 30 carbine round ( basically a pistol round) it is good to about 200 yards. I can bring down a person with a couple well placed rounds. The second rifle is an M1 Gerand , 30.06. It has an 8 round clip and is good to 1200 yards ( I am only good to about 500.) It has stopping power and will bring down a moose.

My ammo stash is 1100 rounds for the carbine with 2 30 round magazines and 4 15 round magazines ( also 2 10 and 2 5 round mags)and about 700 rounds for the Gerand. I have around 15 reusable clips for the Gerand.

I currently live near a Military base so if the shit hits the fan after the total collapse I figure whats left will be good pickings.

But my mobility is going. In about 10 to 15 years I will be useless after a crash.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 17, 2013)

Here in Hurricane Alley "when it hits the fan" isnt some paranoid fantasy, the stuff of movies and video games, it can indeed be a reality, particularly for those of us living in rural areas. 

Even a category one storm can knock out the power and roads for a week, if not more  and LEO will be of little use in such circumstances. 

I have two guns I consider ideal for such emergencies: an AK 47 and Colts Government Model in .45 Auto. 

Should looters approach my property, the sight of the AK and the sound of the initial round being chambered will be more than enough to send them in the other direction. There is nothing more reliable than an AK, it fires an effective .30 caliber round, and its sinister appearance again serves as an effective visual deterrent. 

Colts Government Model in .45 Auto is the perfect sidearm for self-defense, unlike many other handguns it was specifically designed to be carried safely in condition one, and it also chambers an effective round.  

Both of these weapon designs have withstood the test of time for reliability and effectiveness over the many decades, and in addition to being well suited for self-defense, they have the added bonus of being a joy to use at the range.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 17, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Here in Hurricane Alley "when it hits the fan" isnt some paranoid fantasy, the stuff of movies and video games, it can indeed be a reality, particularly for those of us living in rural areas.
> 
> Even a category one storm can knock out the power and roads for a week, if not more  and LEO will be of little use in such circumstances.
> 
> ...


You don't need that AK 47 and it's 7.62x39 to be exact on the casliber.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 17, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> I have 2 weapons. An M1 carbine which fires a 30 carbine round ( basically a pistol round) it is good to about 200 yards. I can bring down a person with a couple well placed rounds. The second rifle is an M1 Gerand , 30.06. It has an 8 round clip and is good to 1200 yards ( I am only good to about 500.) It has stopping power and will bring down a moose.
> 
> My ammo stash is 1100 rounds for the carbine with 2 30 round magazines and 4 15 round magazines ( also 2 10 and 2 5 round mags)and about 700 rounds for the Gerand. I have around 15 reusable clips for the Gerand.
> 
> ...



keep mobile sarge and you want be useless  in 10 or 15 years.


----------



## Borillar (Nov 27, 2013)

WinterBorn said:


> First off, yes I am starting another "when it hits the fan" thread.  I understand that some folks think this is a waste of time & money.  But it's my time & my money, so spare me the whining about it.
> 
> Second off, I'm mainly talking here about guns that are a little different than the average prepper (real or imagined) has in a Go To Bag or Bug Out Bag.
> 
> ...



I've also been looking at the Ruger Scout. Seems like a good all around rifle. the .308 is plenty powerful enough for most any game or for defense. I'm getting to be an old fart though and would probably just hunker down where I am rather than try to live in the wild. I currently have a SKS carbine - good out to a couple hundred yards and adequate for small game. I have a 12GA shotgun for hunting and home defense. I have a .22 rifle and a .38 wheel gun.


----------



## Crixus (Oct 28, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> When the Zombie Apocalypse starts, I have a big stick with a nail in it
> 
> Nobody better fuck with me





Yeah? Well I got a big ass stick that launches big sticks with a nail on it! Let the arms race begin Wigga!


----------



## Vastator (Oct 28, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> First off, yes I am starting another "when it hits the fan" thread.  I understand that some folks think this is a waste of time & money.  But it's my time & my money, so spare me the whining about it.
> 
> Second off, I'm mainly talking here about guns that are a little different than the average prepper (real or imagined) has in a Go To Bag or Bug Out Bag.
> 
> ...


I do...  Its about as non-standard an answer as you're likely to get... While I own the Ruger Scout, and am very pleased with it; when it comes to a SHTF scenario,  I figure a lot of my hunting will be comprised of small game.
As you've already pointed out powder based ammos will be at a premium. But they are also loud.  And being loud, they can draw unwanted attention. So for my daily food getter id choose an air rifle.
A Diana 48 in 22 caliber to be exact.  I can carry 1000 pellets in a snuff tin sized container,  and it has more than enough power to take small game out to 50+ yards,  and do it quietly. I'm a big proponent of air rifles.  They don't really get the attention they deserve.  Partially because a lot of folks are hesitant to spend 400+ dollars on an air rifle.  And they also have the idea that air rifles are for kids. This probably stems from their experiences with the Chinese made junk offered at Walmart,  and other big box stores. Well...  Folks just don't know what they're missing out on.  The quality,  power,  and accuracy,  offered from the German,  and British made air rifles is really quite impressive. But until one has made the plunge,  and plunked their money down on a quality air rifle; they'll never know what they're missing.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 28, 2017)

20 gauge semi. 'Nuff said.


----------



## WinterBorn (Oct 28, 2017)

Vastator said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > First off, yes I am starting another "when it hits the fan" thread.  I understand that some folks think this is a waste of time & money.  But it's my time & my money, so spare me the whining about it.
> ...



I have mentioned air rifles in other SHTF threads.  It is a great option.   I don't have much experience with them, but from what I have read they have come a LONG way from the days of pumping those old "pellet guns".


----------



## miketx (Oct 28, 2017)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Here in Hurricane Alley "when it hits the fan" isnt some paranoid fantasy, the stuff of movies and video games, it can indeed be a reality, particularly for those of us living in rural areas.
> 
> Even a category one storm can knock out the power and roads for a week, if not more  and LEO will be of little use in such circumstances.
> 
> ...


Only a fool and or a media fed simpleton shows the advancing criminal the weapon charging sound. People with any sense already have their guns loaded.


----------



## miketx (Oct 28, 2017)

I've shown several people this and none believe it until they see it, A 22 rifle with a 24 inch barrel and a closed breech (bolt action or lever) with this ammo






Makes no report.  This rifle with the above ammo or similar ammo, is more silent than an air rifle. I have one and it's a fact that until shown, most won't believe it.






And even with 22 LR subsonic rounds it is much quieter than my friends break barrel one pump air rifle.


----------



## miketx (Oct 28, 2017)




----------



## Vastator (Oct 28, 2017)

miketx said:


> I've shown several people this and none believe it until they see it, A 22 rifles with a 24 inch barrel and a closed breech (bolt action or lever) with this ammo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I get excellent results,  as far as "quietness" goes; pairing my CZ 452, with CCI Quiet-22. Air rifle quiet...


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 28, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> When the Zombie Apocalypse starts, I have a big stick with a nail in it
> 
> Nobody better fuck with me


Im wondering if i can wrap barbed wire around the top of one of my aluminum softball bats


----------



## Crixus (Oct 28, 2017)

Vastator said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > First off, yes I am starting another "when it hits the fan" thread.  I understand that some folks think this is a waste of time & money.  But it's my time & my money, so spare me the whining about it.
> ...




You can buy a nice air gun for not allot of dollars. Well, a good entry level one anyway. Honestly, I would not bother with an air gun. If things were bad enough that hunting for food is how it's done then shit really has hit the fan. Running away from this part of Houston is the name of the game. My biggest concurn would be getting away from town. Far as food gos, we can not live on rabbits and squirrels alone. If I had to shoot an animal to live I would stick with the ubiquitous AR15. A surpresser is an option, and with subsonic ammo it Could be as quiet as a 22 and just fine for small game. Basically though, mostly I would keep moving and do lots of foraging. But air guns are awesome, and if one steps up to the .50 cal air guns you can go after deer hogs, big stuff. Gamo makes supurbe air guns. And an old Benjamin pump .17 cal is the plague to the red squirrel.


----------

